# Do you know what a beta blocker is? Is is Classical Music's version of steroids?



## docojohn (Feb 2, 2015)

My name is John and working on a documentary about classical musicians and beta blockers. As a once actively auditioning percussionist, I utilized beta blockers for high pressure situations and believed them to be a part of being on a level playing field.

Do you think they're cheating, a crutch, or enabling those who would otherwise be unable to perform?

The documentary uses professionals from major symphony orchestras to ask these questions. Please check out my kickstarter page for more information.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1181676347/composed-classical-musics-prescription-for-success


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Beta blockers block the physical manifestations of stress and anxiety, which helps achieving a more relaxed state of mind as well. I think especially classical musicians have to be at the best of their game right from the start. There is no time to get into it, no time for the stress to gradually disappear. 
I don't think it's "cheating". You still have to know and play the music to the best of your ability, you're just not hampered by muscle tension, sweat, trembling etc.
It's quite harmless when properly used, or at least that's what my doctor said. I have used it myself a few times for non musical purposes.
Some stress before a performance is healthy, but some people suffer from it a lot more than others. And for some it will never go away, no matter how much performing experience they have.


----------

